# حمل: الخطوة الاولى في تعلم صيانة الالكترونيات



## معتصم ابوشعيرة (25 أغسطس 2008)

الاخوة الاعضاء:

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته.

لقد وجدت المحاضرة التالية وهي بعنوان " الخطوة الاولى في تعلم صيانة الالكترونيات" خلال تصفحي لأحد المواقع الهندسية فأحببت ان اضعة في منتدانا العزيز

الرجاء من الجميع تحميل الملف للاستفادة​ 
المصدر: http://www.qariya.com


:31:نسألكــــــــــــــــــــم الدعـــــــــــــــــــــاء:31:
:78:​


----------



## ليدي لين (1 سبتمبر 2008)

مع الاسف بعد التحميل لم يفتح الكمبيوتر نوع هذا الملف واشكرك على جهودك


----------



## عراقية الاصل (9 يناير 2009)

نوع الملف الذي حملتيه هو zip اي تحتاجين الى برنامج لفتح الكبس ثم برنامج ال word لقراءة المعلومات 
جزاك الله خير


----------



## sho_660 (17 مايو 2009)

مشكوررر جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## sho_660 (17 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته.
" الخطوة الاولى في تعلم صيانة المحمول :86:" دة الاسم الصحيح للملف
غلى كل حال شاكرين مجهودك


----------



## eng fady (22 مايو 2009)

تسلم اخي معتصم على المشاركة المتواضعة 


يا ريت تكملنا الموضوع ويكون بشكل مفصل 


تحياتي


----------



## اسلام كهرباء (24 مايو 2009)

على العموم شكرا لمجهودك وكفاية نيتك


----------



## الكاتب الهندسي (28 مايو 2009)

مشكوور يا أخي...
وإن شاء الله ستكون هناك خطوات أخرى...
أليس كذلك..؟؟؟


----------

